# Should I try and change the body type of my van with DVLA to



## 108280 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have just bought a VW LT35 LWB. 

It was converted a few years ago but the body type is still 'Panel Van' on the V5.

It was professionally converted and has all the usual fixed beds, seats, table, stove, fridge, sink, water etc. It has a storage compartment in the back, which was originally designed to take a motorbike for racing. All I intend to put in the back is stuff related to our trips away, such as the awning sides, water and waste containers, generator, portable loo and maybe our mountain bikes or surf boards depending on the trip.

To change it to a Motor Caravan, I understand all I need to do it change the body type on the V5 and and send to DVLA, ideally with accompanying photos. My concern is that DVLA might class it as a 'Living Van' if I send photos, due to the storage space at the back.

Am I best off not doing anything or should I just send the changed V5 or should I also send photos (with or without pic of rear storage)?

Has anyone recently changed the body type successfully without sending photos?

I am insured as a motorhome and didn't expect all this complication.

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A coachbuilt is classified as a Motor Caravan as it is built on a standard chassis/cab with a new body.

Your VW panel van body has not been modified in its exterior shape apart from windows and I would therefore think that you would not have to notify any change.

Being a profesional conversion, VAT would have been charged at the time of conversion and that should have included the window additions.

Regards


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought a ford transit lwb hitop last year which I converted myself and once finished I just sent off the V5 with the change to Motor caravan and it came back 11 days later.
I have heard of tales of people being asked for photos and even to take it to the nearest dvla centre for inspection but I think this is random.
The insurance is cheaper as a motor caravan as well so give it a go.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Yes, you should have it changed to 'Motorcaravan'.

You may not need to send photographs but I think that some of the self builders on the S.B.M.C.C. forum have been asked for them. I think that there *may* have been cases where an inspection has been required but I am not sure if that was self builders or people importing American RV's.

All the DVLA will need to establish is that your vehicle really is a Motorhome and not just a van with a mattress in it. I would suggest sending some photographs; just enough to show that it has windows, a bed, cooking facilities etc. You may feel that you want to investigate further before taking my advice though, in fact I suggest that you do to get a consensus of opinion especially from those who have already had to do it.

There are implications with not having it registered correctly: it may require a different class of MOT for instance.

hth

Harvey


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ingram said:


> Yes, you should have it changed to 'Motorcaravan'


I agree. From your description, not only do I think you won't have any difficulties, but in fact if you *don't* change it, you may well store some up for the future - unlikely, but you just never know (I'm thinking Insurance here).

Good advice - pre-empt by sending 2/3 good pics of the conversion.

Dougie.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I changed my van over from a ambulance to m/caravan when I went to tax it (v/long story you cannot tax a ambulance-free)I just changed it on the logbook and sent it off,a few days later it became a m/caravan.The worst that can happen is you may have to take it for a VOSA inspection if you are v/unlucky,then it gets tested as a class 4 car test and will become more insurable.On the ins side make sure you get an agreed value as they only know the value of reconised vans
terry


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
When i converted a panel van many years ago and changed classification to motorhome one of the main things was that the van had no goods carrying capacity
so i would play down the rear storage area if it is large
I would worry that if you dont change it then if you have an accident the insurance may not pay out as you have not informed them of modifications to the vehicle 
Even if you did tell them but havnt changed the log book then they would also not want to pay out
Alan H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> A coachbuilt is classified as a Motor Caravan as it is built on a standard chassis/cab with a new body.
> 
> Your VW panel van body has not been modified in its exterior shape apart from windows and I would therefore think that you would not have to notify any change.
> 
> ...


That is wrong - its not the shape of a panel van conversion that makes it into a motor caravan but the bed cooking facilities etc.

You should get it changed Steve (assuming it isn't a panel van with a mattress  )


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*change of boby type*

I have just changed the body type on my van from panel van to motorhome,i had to bring my van to my local mot centre carpark for an inspection of the conversion,it is very important to have the van inspected by the dvla,although sometimes they do not do this check,there are a lot of motorhomes out there which are stolen and have taken on the identity of a panel van,this could be a very costly experience for any of us.My v5c now says motorhome,this may be helpfull when i am selling my vehicle.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: change of boby type*



petie said:


> I have just changed the body type on my van from panel van to motorhome,i had to bring my van to my local mot centre carpark for an inspection of the conversion,it is very important to have the van inspected by the dvla,although sometimes they do not do this check,there are a lot of motorhomes out there which are stolen and have taken on the identity of a panel van,this could be a very costly experience for any of us.My v5c now says motorhome,this may be helpfull when i am selling my vehicle.


Are you sure petie that the V5C says motorhome and not motor caravan. If it says motorhome this is a new thing from the dvla.


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*change of body type*

Just had a look,it says motorhome/caravan.


----------

